# PIZZA ABT'S IN THE SMOKIN-IT



## chef willie (Feb 15, 2013)

I wanted to use up some of the sweet mini bell peppers bought to go around a beer can chicken and had some leftover fixings from pizza night so did something different. Stuffed the peppers with 2 slices of pepperoni and then mozzarella cheese. Wrapped in bacon goodness and slid them into the Smokin-It 3 at 250 degrees for 3 hours. Had to run some errands and came back to the wafting aroma of bacon in the air. How sweet it was. They held together beautifully in the electric unit, I believe my best looking batch yet. 














PEPPERS1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 15, 2013



















PEPPERS2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 15, 2013



















PEPPERS3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 15, 2013



















PEPPERS4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 15, 2013)

Those look delicious!!

   Craig


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 15, 2013)

Those do look pretty good Willie!  No heat though, huh?


----------



## boykjo (Feb 15, 2013)

you're making me hungry those look great


----------



## chef willie (Feb 15, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Those do look pretty good Willie!  No heat though, huh?


Nope, no heat.....very tasty, but no heat. Would be perfect for those times when no heat is desired.....like ladies night. Right now those baby bells seem to be everywhere at a very good price point. They do make a nice side dish as well with chicken etc. I've had some roasted in the oven and combined them with mushrooms in a cast iron skillet where the juice exuded from the 'shrooms helps steam them in the pan as they char...was great with a steak off the grill.


----------

